# Costacurta e gli aneddoti su Terim, quando allenava il Milan.



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".


----------



## __king george__ (12 Giugno 2016)

dopo questo andeddoto viva l'imperatore Terim più che mai!!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".



Licenziato da Giannino.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Giugno 2016)

Terim idolo assoluto!

tra l'altro fece 17 punti in 10 partite nel 2001, con annesso trionfo nel derby e 5-2 alla grande fiorentina.
Palesemente, fu fatto fuori non per demeriti sportivi.

Che schifo.


----------



## massvi (12 Giugno 2016)

Grazie a Dio l'hanno esonerato, e' arrivato Ancelotti ed e' successo quel che tutti sappiamo.


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".



L'ambiente Milan mi ricorda molto la Germania anni 30'...
Del tipo Galliani e Berlusconi dittatori incontrastati e se un giorno ti dimentichi di pregare san Giannino vieni allontanato.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (12 Giugno 2016)

Forte Terim


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Terim idolo assoluto!
> 
> tra l'altro fece 17 punti in 10 partite nel 2001, con annesso trionfo nel derby e 5-2 alla grande fiorentina.
> Palesemente, fu fatto fuori non per demeriti sportivi.
> ...



Fu fatto fuori per prendere Ancelotti, che altrimenti si sarebbe accasato altrove. Direi che è stata fatta la scelta giusta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".



Galliani fa paura.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fu fatto fuori per prendere Ancelotti, che altrimenti si sarebbe accasato altrove. Direi che è stata fatta la scelta giusta.



Certo che le conseguenze ci sono state favorevoli, ma è il principio che stona


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2016)

Terim fu cacciato per volere di Berlusconi, non di Galliani, che anzi ha continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con Terim, anche dopo l'esonero. 

Come è accaduto con Sinisa, anche Terim fu allontanato perché sfanculava Berlusca e non si metteva in posizione brocchiana rispetto al sommo bresidente.


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Terim fu cacciato per volere di Berlusconi, non di Galliani, che anzi ha continuato ad avere ottimi rapporti con Terim, anche dopo l'esonero.
> 
> Come è accaduto con Sinisa, anche Terim fu allontanato perché sfanculava Berlusca e non si metteva in posizione brocchiana rispetto al sommo bresidente.


Terim fu allontanato perché con Brescia, Perugia, Venezia, Bologna e Torino raccolse la miseria di 3 punti su 15. Inaccettabile per una squadra che aveva speso oltre 200 miliardi di vecchie lire sul mercato e che poteva contare su gente come Pirlo, Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Maldini, Shevchenko, Gattuso, Costacurta etc... Inoltre pare che durante la settimana si allontanasse per fare ritorno ad Istanbul lasciando il vice Di Gennaro a curare gli allenamenti. 

Senza considerare appunto che Ancelotti quel famoso lunedì stava andando a Parma per firmare e fu fermato letteralmente all'ultimo da Galliani. Direi che in questo caso la scelta di Galliani fu quantomeno saggia.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Terim fu allontanato perché con Brescia, Perugia, Venezia, Bologna e Torino raccolse la miseria di 3 punti su 15. Inaccettabile per una squadra che aveva speso oltre 200 miliardi di vecchie lire sul mercato e che poteva contare su gente come Pirlo, Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Maldini, Shevchenko, Gattuso, Costacurta etc... Inoltre pare che durante la settimana si allontanasse per fare ritorno ad Istanbul lasciando il vice Di Gennaro a curare gli allenamenti.
> 
> Senza considerare appunto che Ancelotti quel famoso lunedì stava andando a Parma per firmare e fu fermato letteralmente all'ultimo da Galliani. Direi che in questo caso la scelta di Galliani fu quantomeno saggia.



Ovviamente alla base dell'esonero ci furono anche motivi tecnici e risultati non esaltanti come hai detto bene. Il mio discorso era però centrato sulle eventuali colpe di Galliani che si nominavamo nei post precedenti, colpe che, almeno in questo caso, non c'erano: la decisione però fu presa in primis da Berlusca, Galliani, voleva concedere altro tempo al turco. 

E' poi chiaro che l'intenzione del Parma di riprendere Carletto accellerò le cose.


----------



## massvi (13 Giugno 2016)

Terim era una sciagura.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2016)

Perchè avrebbe dovuto aspettare galliani? Perchè il gallinaceo non era già a tavola assieme all'allenatore?
E da come lo racconta billy pare non sia stato un evento isolato ma una consuetudine.
Chi impone le regole ( la società e in tal caso nella figura del gallo) dovrebbe esser il primo a rispettarle! La puntualità durante i ritiri, gli allenamenti e tutto ciò che coinvolge la squadra non sono doverosi ma sacri. Chi non li rispetta non rispetta il gruppo. Mi viene il nervoso a pensare a tutta la squadra a tavola che non inizia il pranzo perchè intenta ad aspettare quel megalomane di galliani che magari arriva in sala come fosse il papa. Ecco perchè una volta andati in pensione maldini, costacurta, ambrosini, gattuso ( i veri leaders ) lo spogliatoio si è sgretolato come una casa fatta di biscotti....
Alzarsi da tavola al suo arrivo era un chiaro gesto di disprezzo verso un uomo che non rispetta lo spogliatoio. Ben fatto. In questi casi la squadra solitamente sceglie con chi stare. Sono gesti che cementano il senso di appartenenza. Poi la storia, per fortuna , andò in un verso che ci fece vincere tutto assieme a quel maestro di ancelotti ma episodi come questo sono eloquenti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".



Terim al Milan non fece bene, però l'immagine di un allenatore che fuma come un turco (scusate, non ho resistito) e che non ha la minima reverenza verso uno dei principali dirigenti, e che addirittura alzava i tacchi quando arrivava Galliani, mi fa sorridere.


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".



Costacurta è un altro che ricorda le cose a convenienza.

Ricordo chiaramente che esonerato Terim Billy lo definì un arrogante, presuntuoso e fuoriluogo. Più o meno la stessa versione di Gattuso e di mezza "vecchia guardia". 
Terim venne fatto fuori da Berlusca (che come sempre quando non è lui a scegliere un allenatore ci mette poco a cacciarlo: vedi Tabarez, Terim, Mihajlovic) e dai senatori, Galliani fu come al solito un mero esecutore. 

Terim ebbe una sfilza di infortuni (soprattutto Rui Costa all'inizio) oltre che delle visioni tattiche quantomeno bizzarre che portavano a partite e fiammate incredibili ad altre anonime e insensate. 

Ancelotti poi in quella stagione fece pure peggio ma tutti lo dimenticano. Come tutti dimenticano che per realizzare la squadra che poi iniziò a vincere ad Ancelotti l'anno successivo arrivarono pure Nesta, Tomasson, Rivaldo, Seedorf, Simic tra gli altri.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Giugno 2016)

Grandissimo Terim!!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Giugno 2016)

Ancelotti non fece peggio, semplicemente in quella mezza stagione non riuscì a risollevare una squadra letteralmente sfasciata, ma evidentemente gettò le basi per la costruzione del gruppo.
Terim fu una sciagura, con lui Nesta avrebbe collezionato una sfilza di figuaracce e Seedorf sarebbe stato relegato in panchina. Pirlo era semplicemente visto come la riserva di Rui Costa e si sarebbe perso come tanti altri pseudo trequartisti.
Umit Davala poi fu una perla, uno di quei giocatori fortemente voluti che lasciò il segno a Milano.
Ogni settimana se ne leggeva una sul turco e sinceramente fui felice quando cacciarono un uomo che diceva ci fosse la mafia dietro il suo esonero e che il Milan in futuro avrebbe avuto tutto il popolo turco contro perchè stavano mandando via l'imperatore.
Seriamente: Terim era un *********, il peggior allenatore del ventennio berlusconiano.


----------



## mistergao (13 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Billy Costacurta, a Sky, ha parlato di Terim ricordando il suo periodo al Milan. Ecco alcuni aneddoti riportati dall'ex centrale rossonero:"Terim è un allenatore molto preparato. Quando arrivò al Milan, insieme a lui portò anche le tradizioni del suo paese. Era solito fumare le sue sigarette quando eravamo insieme a pranzo. E non aspettava Galliani. Tutti gli altri allenatori, prima di pranzare, aspettavamo l'arrivo di Galliani. Invece lui mangiava e, quando Galliani arrivava a Milanello, si alzava dal tavolo e se andava. Infatti non è durato molto".



Costacurta è il tipico esempio di ex calciatore che fuori dal campo non andrebbe calcolato. Ne aveva già dato ampie avvisaglie anni fa (mitico quando, nel gennaio 2004, se ne era uscito con dichiarazioni destabilizzanti su Ancelotti a stagione in corso), adesso continua imperterrito a dare aria ai denti.

Terim si comportava così? Può essere. Ma Terim aveva una gestione tattica e dello spogliatoio allucinante (questo non lo ricordi, Billy?) capace di vincere (anche se prendendo parecchi gol) con Inter, Lazio e Fiorentina, ma nello stesso tempo di farsi inchiodare sul pareggio dal Venezia a San Siro.
Ho sempre pensato che il suo ingaggio sia stato sbagliato fin da subito (diciamocelo, se i dirigenti rossoneri avessero saputo prima che Ancelotti sarebbe stato liberato dalla Juve Terim manco sarebbe stato contattato), troppo "caratteriale" (ed in questo simile a Mihajlovic) per l'ambiente Milan, troppo rustico e sanguigno, laddove c'era bisogno di una persona diversa.
Chiudo con una piccola chiosa: non raccontiamoci la balla che vuole Galliani principale sponsor di Terim, in quanto è stato Berlusconi a volerlo fortemente.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Costacurta è un altro che ricorda le cose a convenienza.
> 
> Ricordo chiaramente che esonerato Terim Billy lo definì un arrogante, presuntuoso e fuoriluogo. Più o meno la stessa versione di Gattuso e di mezza "vecchia guardia".
> Terim venne fatto fuori da Berlusca (che come sempre quando non è lui a scegliere un allenatore ci mette poco a cacciarlo: vedi Tabarez, Terim, Mihajlovic) e dai senatori, Galliani fu come al solito un mero esecutore.
> ...



Come fai a dire che ancelotti in quella stagione fece peggio? Arrivò quarto. Il primo passo verso la costruzione di un grande ciclo. Per non parlale del miracolo tattico che fece l'estate successiva : pirlo in regia, con seedorf mezz'ala sinistra e rui costa trequartista. Tutti gli davano del pazzo ma i pazzi eravamo solo noi tifosi, ma di gioia!! Quel milan era uno spettacolo per gli occhi.
Pirlo lo aveva anche terim ma marciva in panchina.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Quella squadra di Terim giocava bene ma non aveva equillibrio, esempio quel 5 a 2 contro la Fiore e quella partita contro il toro.. con Carletto nel momento che fa giocare Pirlo playmarker e Seedorf m' zzala cambia tutto.


----------

